# the mystic worklog



## Braveheart (Mar 26, 2008)

well, its time for my second mod, i am starting out with a Coolermaster mystique RC 632 black case, the case is beautiful but it has some problems: the HDD locking devices are a nice dark purple   the whole inside is a ugly gray, there is no holes in the motherboard tray to wire cables, and the expansion card slot holding device is trash, the case weighs 30 pounds empty, and theres not much cooler inside. i am going to resolve all of these problems in this mod and more.















some of it^





now to go buy that dremel and start on the mobo tray, finish the paint, wait for the rest of the parts, install, enjoy.

if you want to see my first ever case mod (and my first time taking the side panel off a computer look  here


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.modshop.net/users/braveheart/rig/mystic

don't mind that little plastic tubing, i am getting some different stuff.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

looking forward to your progress


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

nice, keep us updated


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks, and i will keep you updated. darn theres something wrong with imageshack, it's only hosting some of my images


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

http://techpowerup.org


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks man.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 14, 2008)

ok i am almost done, just need to buy those yate loons, the case panel w/ window, some new case feet, and a 24" samsung.


heres what it looks like right now.


----------

